# Calling Cornwalls Rep keepers



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

: victory:Hi all
Been talking to a few people down ere in Cornwall, who think it might be a good idea to have a little meet up:2thumb:

If anyone fancies meeting up for a chinwag let me know........If you also say where you're from I can look for a nice pub garden in a central location:2thumb:

Dont be shy....after all, now the Rep show at Exeter no longer exists, us guys down ere would have to travel for ever to hang out with other Rep keepers:lol2:

Andy


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Hi
Got 8/9 people who have expressed their interest, but i know there are more???:2thumb:


----------



## matt1977 (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah id be interested in coming!! Pm me with some details


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

I am interested.


----------



## becka (Jul 10, 2007)

pm sent should be a laugh:no1:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

im moving down at the start of september if that counts lol?!


----------



## dandeftones (Mar 18, 2008)

*hi*

Hi iam up for that shore spen would be 2 sounds good


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

bump:2thumb:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Hi guys

Sorry, not had any internet connection from 9am till 10pm

Pm's sent:2thumb:

Looks like there are about 15/20 people up for it, so thats great news:2thumb:

Will now check locations and will post out a couple of dates tomorrow evening:2thumb:

Thanks for all your replies guys

Andy


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Might be able to come if Devon people are allowed...lol

And dependant on date as working allot atm.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Andy when are you planning this as we are hoping to go down to dads sometime in September would be nice to meet up with a few of you as we spend about 4 weeks of the year down there..

Liz


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Hi all

marthamoo.....of course you're welcome:2thumb: I used to live in Exmouth.

Liz&Mark.....we're hoping this will lead to regular meet ups so i'm sure we can arrange something for when you guys are down:2thumb:

I've got the calender out at the mo, and will be posting out the proposed dates very soon:2thumb:

The dates will probably first appear here ..........cant put links to other forums on......oops I'll PM instead


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

bump:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Pm's sent:2thumb:


----------



## Spen (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah I'm up for it, should be good!


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm interested, PM sent. 

I was thinking a while ago what a good idea this would be in Cornwall, because I'd like to become more friendly and involved with reptile people since I would like to make it my profession in the future. But I wasn't really a suitable person to start it.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Hi 

Thanks to Doodles, the venue is confirmed as - Illogan Football Club, Paynters Lane, Illogan, Nr Redruth (will post post code when i can find it).

Friday 8th August 7.30 for 8pm.
All welcome and friends.

Topics so far -
Doodles has said he will give a demo on probing.
Sexing Geckos......hopefully LOL
Where people would like this meeting to go? i.e. monthly meet ups, rep club, guest speakers, visits, rep show..........

If you have anything you would like to be dicussed, let us know and we'll make sure it happens.

Am checking with Doodles that reps can be taken and will let you know.

Have emailed/pm'd everyone:2thumb: Theres also some people coming from Newquay who aren't on the forum.

Thanks and looking forward to meeting you all

Netty & Andy


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Animals can be taken but as this is the first meeting and the landlord doesn't want to scare off the regulars we have to be a bit discreet about them so if anyone wants to bring anything can they clear it with me first please. 

Thanks,

Hope to see plenty of you there!:2thumb:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Hi Doodles

Can I bring my 2 Leos please? Their sexes are confusing me:lol2:
From replies I've had to pictures of them, I have - 

1.1.0
2.0.0
0.2.0
0.0.2
1.0.1
:lol2:


----------



## big stu (Oct 19, 2007)

looks like i'll be coming woop, is this just reptiles? i must admit im a spider geek but have a fair few reps so especially looking forward to the probing demo


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Yep to be honest as long as the reptiles are small and come in tubs so not t scare the regulars until they get used to us most will be fine. If anyone wants their snakes probed they can bring them and I will do it but make sure they are in rubs or some similar and escape proof!!!


----------



## Jess (Jun 16, 2008)

Will check with other half about coming, would be nice to meet some people as there aren't many reptile keepers I know!!


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Hi Big Stu and Jess: victory: 
It will be really good to meet you both:2thumb:



p.s. Big Stu - my wife Annette is cacking it cus you mentioned spiders:lol2:


----------



## big stu (Oct 19, 2007)

well then i may bring a spider to show off l:lol2: will probably bring a snake or 2 to be probed aswell, look forward to meeting everyone i didnt know there was this many down here


----------



## Eightleggedfreak (Apr 2, 2007)

Better count me in , I already know Doodles & Big Stu , Sounds like it could be a great evening :2thumb: see you there .....


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

big stu said:


> well then i may bring a spider to show off l:lol2: will probably bring a snake or 2 to be probed aswell, look forward to meeting everyone i didnt know there was this many down here


LOL.......my wife says she's taking a slipper then.....a heavy one :lol2:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Hi Eightleggedfreak

Great to have you on board:2thumb:


----------



## Eightleggedfreak (Apr 2, 2007)

andy007 said:


> Hi Eightleggedfreak
> 
> Great to have you on board:2thumb:


Glad to be a part of it : victory:. looking forward to meeting everyone ...
Roll on Friday


----------



## Spen (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyone coming through Helston?


----------



## big stu (Oct 19, 2007)

andy007 said:


> LOL.......my wife says she's taking a slipper then.....a heavy one :lol2:


note to self, dont take a rare expensive spider


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

You can leave the common cheap ones at home too :bash:


----------



## tuckerboy (Jul 1, 2008)

would be coming!!!!! but its the unleashed festival! sorry! definately to the next one tho... maybe after hamm, so we can all talk about what we bought and things  and maybe have a few things to sell?


----------



## Jess (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah me and my OH will be there. Some of you may know him or have heard of him, Nick Opie (co-organiser of the Exeter Reptile Expo)


----------



## dandeftones (Mar 18, 2008)

*hi*

i will be there


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

That's great news guys:2thumb: It's looking better and better, so should have a good group of us there on Friday.

Look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

The post code for your Sat Navs is TR16 4DQ


----------



## Jess (Jun 16, 2008)

andy007 said:


> The post code for your Sat Navs is TR16 4DQ


Cool, thanks. Have been to Illogan before but don't want to be driving round in circles!


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Jess said:


> Cool, thanks. Have been to Illogan before but don't want to be driving round in circles!


At least it'll only be little circles:lol2:


----------



## Jess (Jun 16, 2008)

andy007 said:


> At least it'll only be little circles:lol2:


 That is true :lol2:


----------



## Maddie (Aug 19, 2007)

Hehe, as you know I was all set on coming and helping out, but like mentioned above it's the unleashed festival and a chance for my sister to go for her first night after having her baby 6 months ago. So yep, I'm very muchly gutted as I'm chief baby sitter! 

I may be putting together some sort of news letter though, to send out to people via e-mail as a reminder what was said and done and what, if any, plans are made for a future meet (where I will be going!).

Have fun everyone :bash:


----------



## big stu (Oct 19, 2007)

wait...what...where are all these cornish closet reptile keepers popping up from, i mean Maddie your 2 miles from me and i didnt know you existed


----------



## Maddie (Aug 19, 2007)

Omg hello! I've posted before about our location, but never really had much response. 2 miles, that's not far at all! That will likely make us 'parish mates'? lol!

Gosh, I really am gutted I can't be there, and if a second one isn't organised I'll be on a rampage to find out why!


----------



## big stu (Oct 19, 2007)

im in perranporth


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

stu and I lived in the same town and never met up!


----------



## Banjoman (Feb 22, 2008)

Hope you all have fun guys, we would have driven over but have got to work doh !


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Banjoman said:


> Hope you all have fun guys, we would have driven over but have got to work doh !


Damn that 24 hour flu bug:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

I've heard there are a lot of bugs around at the moment :lol2:


----------



## Banjoman (Feb 22, 2008)

Doodles said:


> Damn that 24 hour flu bug:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


 :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

only just 'over the border' from Cornwall but am stuck ... no transport and babysitting


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> only just 'over the border' from Cornwall but am stuck ... no transport and babysitting


 
  Thats a shame....and I've been admiring your Leos on your website

Maybe next time:2thumb:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

andy007 said:


> Maybe next time:2thumb:


  always that to look forward too


----------



## dandeftones (Mar 18, 2008)

*hi*

see u guys tonight


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Sure will Dan:2thumb:


----------



## big stu (Oct 19, 2007)

leaving soon woopwoop


----------



## big stu (Oct 19, 2007)

t'was a good evening, took some spiders all came back alive, even gained one, thought about steeling a lesser platinum will do that next time:lol2: and ill probably end up picking a hognose up this week aswell, 

definatly alot of potential to havea group, lots of people in the know of many different fields, so looking forward to the future, see everyone next time


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Yay...we just back too:2thumb: 
You're right Stu, it was a good evening.....23 people attended with apologies from about a dozen or so. 

It was great to meet everyone and put faces to names, and Spen isn't half as scary as he looks in his avatar:lol2: I think this was an excellent start and am sure that a Cornwall rep/invert club will soon be born. Lots of experienced people there from breeders to shop owners:2thumb: The venue was great, with friendly staff and locals who even enjoyed have some snakes and geckos there. Even supplied us with free nibbles.

Will collate all the info and will try and get something structured out ASAP.

Thanks again for all your support
Andy n Sweetcorn


----------



## Spen (Nov 8, 2007)

andy007 said:


> Yay...we just back too:2thumb:
> You're right Stu, it was a good evening.....23 people attended with apologies from about a dozen or so.
> 
> It was great to meet everyone and put faces to names, and *Spen isn't half as scary as he looks in his avatar*:lol2: I think this was an excellent start and am sure that a Cornwall rep/invert club will soon be born. Lots of experienced people there from breeders to shop owners:2thumb: The venue was great, with friendly staff and locals who even enjoyed have some snakes and geckos there. Even supplied us with free nibbles.
> ...



Ha! 

Was a good night, look forward to the next!


----------



## silverstaress (Aug 16, 2007)

Big-Stu, you cant have my lesser, Im very sorry, Im sure if you stole him Id know about it too!

Was good to meet everyone and say hi, and for everyone to voice their ideas for the group/club in the making, and also any shows which could come out of this.

Juli xx


----------



## Maddie (Aug 19, 2007)

I sooooooooooo wish I was there 

Waiting to hear all the juicy goss to write up, should be good :2thumb:


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Was good but why do all my snakes poop while I am out drinking?


----------



## silverstaress (Aug 16, 2007)

Pay back for going out!!!:lol2: They know your stomach will be a little more vunerable, so they leave you presents:devil:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Doodles said:


> Was good but why do all my snakes poop while I am out drinking?


Unlucky:lol2::lol2:


----------



## big stu (Oct 19, 2007)

i will get that lesser:devil:


----------



## Spen (Nov 8, 2007)

Doodles said:


> Was good but why do all my snakes poop while I am out drinking?


Haha, before I come over there, did you make it to work!? hahaha


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

yes mate here in body


----------



## Eightleggedfreak (Apr 2, 2007)

Was a Good evening , even though I got a bit lost !!
Nice to meet everyone , and put faces to names etc, agreed that spen isnt as scary in person as he looks in his avatar. 
The lesser platinum is a gorgeous little thing ...: victory:
Hope the electric is sorted out for next time , it was a bit itermittant, let there be light , let there be none , let there be light (you get my drift)
Lots of friendly people and lots of exciting things in the pipeline hopefully .... 
Those who couldnt make it , might want to make the effort next time...:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Thoroughly enjoyed myself and was great to meet so many of you (except for the spiders) :lol2: 

Big Stu...........you'll have to get behind me for that Lesser....she was quite stunning :flrt:

I think this has the making for a great club now that we have broken the ice :2thumb: 

Maddie I'll get the notes to you no later than tomorrow night if that's ok? and look forward to meeting you next time :2thumb:


----------



## Maddie (Aug 19, 2007)

No worries at all x


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

It was really good, shame I wont be able to come more often unless the mother fancies a trip every month lol.
I should be able to come again as we do go to Cornwall often..
Hmm anyway was very good, I was the SHORT one that Andy pointed out a couple of times :-/ 

Oh an I am glad I got the sexes of the leos right Annette and Andy !!!!


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Glad you managed to come Paul even though you ended up at the wrong venue to start with :lol2:.....we'll make sure you get copies of everything too so you're kept up to date and thanks for sexing our girls for us :2thumb:


----------

